# My Cub Cadet LTX1045 wont start



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Oil level good? I sort of doubt it has an oil monitor, but if so it may be just on the run circuit, which would allow it to crank but not fire. After that, check for spark; pull the plug out, insert it back in the boot, lay it on the engine, crank it, and see if you have a spark. Geez, a year and a half old and I would be on the phone with the place I bought it from, but I'm guessing probably a big box, rather than local guy, so that probably won't do you much good. Based on the background of your picture, I can't imagine that the air filter is dirty at all yet, but would be worth checking. Assuming that you have spark and air and that there is no way you have any compression loss at this point in time, it has to be fuel related, so I would remove the bowl, clean it out good, make sure that the float is operating properly, and spray some carb cleaner into the throat of the carb. And by the way, if no spark, I would check the seat, brake or clutch, and blade interlocks, to see if they are operating correctly, although I suspect that they would be in the start circuit, in which case it would not even crank for you.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

well, if it cranks, then it turns over... but anyhow. I bet you have flooded spark plug. Take it out, take butane torch to it, and burn it white, holding in plyers.
What I have learned about my tractor mower is never to crank it for too long. Just give it short bursts, with about 10-15 second pause in between. ANd mine is what - June 2005? Been parked outside, inside, not really well cleaned. Also, once in a while, run injector cleaner though fuel.


----------



## 41Souls (Oct 31, 2012)

Ty folks. HOPE your having a nice Thanksgiving. Ill be going forward with the good advice here in the next week. Let you know how it goes then. Many thanks for your time and advice. Gives me much to check out.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Cub Cadets have 3 or 4 year warranties. After you check the basics like oil level and fouled spark plugs, call your dealer. If you bought it at the big box store, you can go online anf find your local authorized repair place.


----------

